# Metal or plastic crate?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I know I've been posting a bunch of questions lately, but I just want to make sure that we're 100% ready for our new baby when he comes home in a couple of weeks! We are going to be crate training and we already have a large metal crate, but I was just wondering if the plastic kind might be better. I have read that some puppies get scared in the metal crates since they are open. I suppose we could put a blanket over the top of it if we had to, but I have no problem going out and buying a plastic crate if that kind is better! Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! He comes home on the 20th!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the metal, wire crates and have had several. The very best I've found ... and the cheapest... is here. We got the 3 door which is really handy since it can be accessed from the "long" end or short end. They are much better than quality than those at Petsmart for about double the price. http://http://www.valuecrate.com/index_spec.html


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I use both and like both. I find the plastic is easier to clean well as you are not stuck scrubbing down easch wire individually.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I went with a plastic crate, going off the advise of my trainer , he said the plastic crates since he gives the dogs/ puppies a den feeling. I have a wire crate and they dont care for it. I agree that cleaning plastic is much easier.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use the plastic crated-they create a den feeling for the dog, are fairly easy to clean and contain the hair too


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I went out today and bought a large plastic crate! I just hope he will like it when we get him!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Remember to give the puppy only room enough to stand and/or turn around in the crate. If you have a large crate, cordone off the back half so the puppy won't potty in the back of the crate and then walk to the front to sleep. I know about that from experience years ago when my puppy kept having accidents in the back of his crate.


----------

